# how much does it cost ?



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

to buy an OEM Altima rear bumper from the dealership ?

thx


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I would say call the service dept at your dealership and ask them. I'm sure it will be a rip off but it will give you a general idea of cost.


----------

